# Play with street piano lol



## compianist (Sep 10, 2017)

My own arrangement..

This piece MUST play with orchestra(because of strings i think....), but I don't have orch lol

Piano only, but still legend... Rach.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

compianist said:


> My own arrangement..
> 
> This piece MUST play with orchestra(because of strings i think....), but I don't have orch lol
> 
> Piano only, but still legend... Rach.


The people seems to like it, that's all that matter.


----------

